# Health Check Up for 457 visa- online service -URGENT



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

I just finished lodging my online 457 Visa application. I am presently in India.
After lodging and paying it gives this link:
Download form(s) required to complete your application (required) 

Clicking it takes me to a page that says this:
Online Health



> Instructions
> Online health processing: health assessment forms and examination results are completed online. After choosing your online clinic(s), you are required to complete a series of health related questions. On completion, a Radiological/Medical Examination(s) Referral (including clinic(s) contact details) will be made available for you to print and take to your clinic(s).
> 
> Online health processing is easy to use and because it is electronic it is much faster than manual health processing. However, if the online clinics are not suitable, you will need to use manual health processing. For manual processing, health assessment forms are downloaded and these and the examination results are completed manually by a registered Radiologist and/or Medical Practitioner and sent to this Department. Using the manual health assessment option is much slower than online processing and may delay the processing of your visa application.
> ...


My nearest Center is Bangalore. Chennai has no centers.
How does this online thing work? Is it definitely safer and faster?


----------

